# quel bon quotidien sur ipad?



## yabr (28 Mars 2011)

quel bon quotidien sur ipad sans devoir s'abonner ou payer chque numero???
j'ai bien trouvé 20 minutes mais bon.....

ps j'ai quand même l'impression que l'on prend un peu les utilsateurs ipad pour des vaches à lait....
c'est un peu l'histoire de nespresso et des dosettes....


----------



## Gwen (28 Mars 2011)

Oui, les quotidiens ou certains journaux vendent a prix d'or leur papier numérique. DU coup, je n'achète pas, comme beaucoup de monde.

Certains magazines US ont compris le truc et cela risque de devenir intéressant d'ici quelque temps.


----------



## Sonny972 (28 Mars 2011)

LeMonde, non ?


----------



## Madalvée (28 Mars 2011)

Mon dieu, payer les journalistes, où va-t-on ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Mars 2011)

L'application le monde est très bien faite... J'aime aussi 20 minutes et le parisien...

Que reproches tu a 20 minutes?


----------



## Gwen (29 Mars 2011)

Madalvée a dit:


> Mon dieu, payer les journalistes, où va-t-on ?



Il y a une différence entre payer le juste prix pour un service et prendre les clients pour des gogos.


----------



## Lefenmac (29 Mars 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Il y a une différence entre payer le juste prix pour un service et prendre les clients pour des gogos.




Si maintenant c'est l'acheteur qui fixe le juste prix..........


----------



## Gwen (29 Mars 2011)

Non, l'acheteur n'achète pas, tout simplement. Ensuite, le marché se régule.


----------

